# 9 Box : http://192.168.1.1 inaccessible



## Psygod (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis chez le 9 et j'ai remplacé ma 9 Box Trio 3C par la 3D ... seulement, quand j'essaie de la brancher, aucune connexion ... j'ai pourtant fait un reset mais la diode 9 ne s'allume pas ...

De plus, que cela soit avec la 3C ou la 3D, je n'arrive pas à avoir accès à *http://192.168.1.1* ... y'aurait-il des choses particulières à configurer dans les Paramètres Réseau ?

Merci


----------



## mangeouillette (13 Novembre 2007)

chez 9 ce serait pas 
http://192.168.30.1
Par hasard ? Comme je suis chez Cegetel c'est cette adresse... ( 9cegetel )


----------



## Psygod (13 Novembre 2007)

mangeouillette a dit:


> chez 9 ce serait pas
> http://192.168.30.1
> Par hasard ? Comme je suis chez Cegetel c'est cette adresse... ( 9cegetel )



non ... c'est bien le 192.168.1.1


----------



## moonwalk9r (13 Novembre 2007)

C'est 30.1 pour la sagem et 1.1 pour les trio, il faut qu'elle soit en routeur, si tu ne sais pas fait un rest long de ta box


----------



## Psygod (13 Novembre 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est 30.1 pour la sagem et 1.1 pour les trio, il faut qu'elle soit en routeur, si tu ne sais pas fait un rest long de ta box



1.1 pour les Trio oui ... un reset ? j'en ai fait un mais la diode 9 ne s'allume pas ... néanmoins, qu'appelles-tu un reset "long" ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (14 Novembre 2007)

Un reset jusqu'à l'extinction de la diode 2 alm, ensuite laisse rebooter, elle devrait être en mode routeur.

SI ce n'est pas le cas, il faut que tu fixe les ips sur ta machine pour pouvoir acceder à son interface, de là tu pourra passer en routeur


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

changer la 3C pour la 3D, si je peux me permettre, passe directement à la 4 qui est un vrai bonheur. Les séries 3 ont des interfaces pauvres et mal foutues et le reset est une vraie tannée. Alors que depuis la 4, interface complète, propre et simplissime.


----------



## moonwalk9r (14 Novembre 2007)

En passant, je suis totalement d'accord avec vleroy , trio3/nb4 c'est le jour et la nuit


----------



## Psygod (14 Novembre 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Un reset jusqu'à l'extinction de la diode 2 alm, ensuite laisse rebooter, elle devrait être en mode routeur.



J'ai fait le reset ... les diodes 1, 3 (ou 4 je sais plus), 8 & 9 restent allumées ... la 8 clignote par intermittence ... mais je n'ai ni de connexion, ni accès au 192 ...



moonwalk9r a dit:


> SI ce n'est pas le cas, il faut que tu fixe les ips sur ta machine pour pouvoir acceder à son interface, de là tu pourra passer en routeur



Euh ... fixer les IP sur la machine ... pas à pas ça fait quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

juste pour ton info, (pour avoir eu un cas identique au tien, chez un collbaorateur chez lui), le reboot peut être fait à distance par le neuf lui-même. La seule chose faut être patient avec la hotline...

pour le pas à pas, tant qu'elle est bridgée, tu peux oublier , tu ne peux rien faire


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Novembre 2007)

Psygod, je te contacte en mp


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

si t'as une méthode qui peut intéresser du monde, le mp n'est peut être pas l'idéal


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Novembre 2007)

non, &#231;a n'interessera personne


----------



## Psygod (15 Novembre 2007)

Alors ... je suis enfin sous la 4D ... j'ai re-installé en me servant du CD fourni avec la 4D ... cependant, dans Connexion à Internet, avant j'etais sur Ethernet Intégré et maintenant, je suis sur 802.1x ... cela change quoi ?







Dans les Préférences RESEAU, je n'ai plus rien en PPPoE et dans TCP/IP je suis en DHCP ... pour moi, c'est du chinois mais apparemment j'ai une adresse IP fixe ... c'est pas le genre de truc qui me plait çai ...


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Novembre 2007)

Si tu est en dhcp, ça veut dire que c'est la box qui attribue une ip a ta machine, la box elle se voit attibué une ip wan par le dhcp neuf, et non tu n'as pas d'ip fixe, impossible chez neuf


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

PSYGOD, hohé, hohé, on recommence tout à zéro.
T'as vu où qu'on installait une box sous mac avec un CD. Hop, tu me les prends, et tu me balances tout ça dans la boiboite, et hop à la cave.
tu branches ta box en thernet sur ton mac, et tu tapes dans safari (si pb firefox)
http://192.168.1.1

et tu obtiens ça:





Et ensuite tu te ballades dans les onglets pour changer toutes les configurations du monde.

DONC, tu recommences en faisant ça, et tu reset en cliquant sur ETAT puis MAINTENANCE

Et tu ne touches pas aux liaisons cryptées et sécurisées


----------



## Psygod (15 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> PSYGOD, hohé, hohé, on recommence tout à zéro.
> * T'as vu où qu'on installait une box sous mac avec un CD*



Ben pourtant, ce fut la seule solution ... 



vleroy a dit:


> Hop, tu me les prends, et tu me balances tout ça dans la boiboite, et hop à la cave.
> tu branches ta box en thernet sur ton mac, et tu tapes dans safari (si pb firefox)
> http://192.168.1.1



Sauf que pour accéder au 192, il a fallu que j'installe tout ça avec le CD ... brancher la box en ethernet n'a pas suffi ...

Mais rassure toi, maintenant ça marche ... je suis en DHCP maintenant ...


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

mais la box est en dhcp naturellement, le cd n'y est pour rien 

mais souviens toi que d'une manière générale sur les box, ma méthode est la bonne, elle fonctionne avec tout routeur digne de ce nom 

maintenant si le neuf a fait des installations pour mac, on ne peut que s'en réjouir, mais c'est bien inutile, vaut mieux investir dans un manuel clair


----------



## Psygod (15 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> mais la box est en dhcp naturellement, le cd n'y est pour rien
> 
> mais souviens toi que d'une manière générale sur les box, ma méthode est la bonne, elle fonctionne avec tout routeur digne de ce nom
> 
> maintenant si le neuf a fait des installations pour mac, on ne peut que s'en réjouir, mais c'est bien inutile, vaut mieux investir dans un manuel clair



^^... ok ... mais ça marche ... ouf !!!


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai une neuf box Trio2 que j'avais trouvé pour quelques euros en braderie.

Elle me sert pour mon accès ADSL 2 Mo Nordnet via ethernet en filaire.

Jamais de gros souci, mais de temps en temps, au démarrage, elle déconne un peu.

J'ai les voyants 1 (power) et 7 (ethernet) qui s'allument bien, mais le 3 (dsl) qui reste éteint.

dans ce cas là, j'essaie de la secouer, de débrancher/rebrancher le fil de téléphone, de débrancher/rebrancher l'alim de la box, de prendre la ligne téléphonique pour vérifier la tonalité, et généralement au bout de 3 minutes de ce cirque, la connexion refonctionne, la diode 3 est allumée, et ensuite je peux naviguer des heures sans que ça coupe.

D'où peut provenir ce problème, mystère !

J'aimerais, dans ces cas là, pouvoir au moins accéder à la box (puisque le voyant ethernet s'allume, ça devrait marcher) pour essayer de voir si j'ai pas des infos en plus, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

Je viens à l'instant de tester http://192.168.1.1 et la variante 30.1 et ça ne donne rien Quelle est la procédure ?


----------



## ccciolll (4 Décembre 2008)

Personne n'a donc d'idée du pourquoi des fois la diode 3 (dsl) refuse de s'allumer puis revient à la vie sans raison apparente, et de l'adresse à saisir pour accéder direct au menu du modem ?


----------

